# Tobermory photos



## Wendy (May 31, 2022)

Steve and I went on our annual trip to Tobermory on Sunday. We stopped at Singing Sands and we’re disappointed to find many areas roped off because people haven’t been careful and many sensitive areas needed to recover. We very carefully picked our way through a part of the trail that people haven’t used and we’re rewarded by finding quite a few orchids and tiny iris in bloom.


----------



## Wendy (May 31, 2022)

A couple more with expanded habitat photos. It pains me to think of careless people tromping through. I’m glad these were well, well off the trail.


----------



## eds (May 31, 2022)

I'm assuming this isn't the Tobermory on the Isle of Mull?!


----------



## Wendy (May 31, 2022)

Lol! Nope….Ontario, Canada


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2022)

Wonderful pics Wendy! I loved it there when I went years ago.


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2022)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

